# Is anyone going to CRGW's open evening on March 22nd?



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I've got a place booked and really getting quite nervous about it! Would be nice to know a friendly face to say hello to while I'm there if any of you are booked in too?


----------



## Sakura 78 (Feb 1, 2009)

I actually went to one last year but just wanted to say don't be nervous, we found the open evening really helpful. Amanda and Lyndon are both lovely and you'll have a chance to speak to them one on one at the end if you want too. 
We were split into two groups at the start as there were too many of us to show around in one go. After that we all sat in one of the rooms to listen to them talk about the clinic and treatments etc.  
I hope you find someone else on here who is going the same day too but if not, don't worry, you'll be fine!


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you so much! I've just this awful feeling that I'll turn up on my own and it'll be all happy couples looking at me wondering what I'm doing (I look quite young for my age, not the blessing I'd hope it to be!)

Almost talked myself out of going at one point but decided today that I have nothing to lose if I go and then change my mind, not that I think that's going to happen!


----------



## Sakura 78 (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh you should definitely go, even if it is on you own,  am sure even the couples will be nervous too! There might even be other people on their own too, you never know! Most of the time you'll be listening to what's going on etc so not much time for milling about on your own.  I think they have tea and coffee you can help youself to if there's time at the beginning. 
Like you say, there's nothing to lose


----------

